# lets see everyone biggest carp/buff pics



## kdcustomcalls

heres mine got it last year but never got it weighed


----------



## goldfishmurderer

That's one big, ugly fish! I'm guessing it didn't fight much because of where you hit it, woulda been a heck of a fight otherwise though. Nice fish.

:beer:


----------



## kdcustomcalls

it was a hell of a fight that head wound is were i beat it with a bat


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

I don't think you need to hit them that many times, one or two hits is plently. You get back to fishing quicker that way too.


----------



## Jmnhunter

nice thick fish!


----------



## Duckslayer100

Here's mine. Shot it last year in Minnesota. 36 lbs.


----------



## bowcarp

last years 37# and change


----------



## gunattic

Nice fish.

One way you can tell those are last year pics is that no one is wearing a parka.


----------



## bowcarp

north dakotans dont wear parkas till its at least -20 :beer: :lol: :lol: of course living in SD for 20 years has thinned my blood to -10


----------



## jeteater13

bowcarp said:


> last years 37# and change


You beat that 1 up good, around it's gills.


----------



## weasle414

It's a horrible pic, but here's my biggest. Taken on a camera phone, then taken on a web cam of the cell....


----------



## Feather Freeks

38# 1 oz shot out of mille lacs lake, Minnesota


----------



## gunattic

Does Mill Lacs have any kind of underwater visibility? Always looking for new spots to do some underwater spearfishing.


----------



## weasle414

It might down deep, but a big problem I've seen is the waves on it churn up a lot of crud along shore when the wind starts picking up. Mille Lacs may be a big lake, but it's really shallow too and 95% of the time really choppy and windy.


----------



## fishwacking

got to smackdownoutdoors on you tube to see a few our videos


----------



## weasle414

Shot this one 2 days before I went off to boot camp in July. Good way to go out.


----------



## Nuff Daddy

I know these arent huge but they are the biggest ones i saw last year in mid-Michigan. This was my fist season of bowfishing and i think we got just over 50 in the boat. Can someone tell me what kind of carp the fist one is. These are all about 30 inches and #20. The gold fish was 15 inches.


----------



## Duckslayer100

First fish is a buffalo. Looks to be a smallmouth buffalo (there are large and smallmouth buffalo). Nice fish!


----------

